# Narkomtiazhprom



## EuroVison (Jul 27, 2010)

Anyone have any Narkomtiazhprom or NKTP pictures, of any of the contest entries? Post them here, Thanks!


----------



## SanMiguel (Sep 15, 2002)

I never heard of that before, was getting curious about that strange
word "Narkomtiazhprom" and googled it... and here are some results:

from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narkomtiazhprom
were they have some more:




























.


from Flickr by user S.Leuckx:




















.


from http://www.wieninternational.at/en/node/19443



















.


----------



## SanMiguel (Sep 15, 2002)

*Not sure if this belongs to the same contest* , but quite interesting and from the same time...


quote from: http://www.thefullwiki.org/Palace_of_Soviets#Top_page


> The *Palace of Soviets* (Russian: Дворец Советов, Dvorets Sovetov) was a project to construct an
> administrative center and a congress hall in Moscow, Russia, near the Kremlin, on the site of the
> demolished Cathedral of Christ the Saviour.
> The architectural contest for the Palace of Soviets (1931-1933) was won by Boris Iofan's neoclassical concept,
> ...





















.


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

Soviet vision of "New Moscow"





Vladimir Schuko and Vladimir Gelfreich participated in the early, public stages of the contest for the Palace of Soviets (1931–1932); their best known draft was an oversized near copy of the Doge's Palace in Venice.








Link

Boris Iofan's project:








Link

Projects of Palace of 1937 and 1943:








Link


----------



## eisenbart (Mar 9, 2010)

Narkomtiazhprom (Ministry of Heavy Industry) and Palace of Soviets (soviet - transliteration of russian word "совет", meaning "council") were two different contests.


----------



## Krases (Jul 24, 2010)

Is there a way of comparing the size of the dome inside the palace of the soviets to the size of the dome in Hitlers Volkshalle?


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

Impressive...


----------



## alex john (Oct 25, 2010)

The Narkomtiazhprom (NKTP) was a 1934 architectural contest for the People's Commissariat of Construction of Heavy Industry, to be constructed in Red Square, Moscow. Notable entrants included Ivan Leonidov, Konstantin Melnikov, Vesnin brothers and Ivan Fomin.


----------

